# Other Languages > XML, HTML, Javascript, Web and CSS >  How to perform operation in socket.io?

## coddna

I have been using socket.io to broadcast data in real-time for a school's web application. I'm using nuxt.js framework and everything works fine but now my client wants to broadcast the message in the form of different numbering systems like binary, decimal and hexadecimal so , first, I need to convert the message into the equivalent hex or decimal number like them: https://binarytotext.net/hexadecimal-to-decimal/ and then broadcast it.

I struggled a lot in setting up the socket.io as I'm a beginner. I just copied and pasted code from a Github page. Now, I have to include the code for this hexadecimal conversion. Is there any way to perform this operation?

----------


## jdc2000

Possibly useful link:

https://stackoverflow.com/questions/...-in-javascript

----------

